# Covid: allarme terapie intensive:"Tra un mese soglia critica".



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

CorSera: i Governatori lanciano l'allarme: "Entro un mese i reparti di terapia intensiva potrebbero superare la soglia critica e per questo chiedono al governo misure più stringenti".


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: i Governatori lanciano l'allarme: "Entro un mese i reparti di terapia intensiva potrebbero superare la soglia critica e per questo chiedono al governo misure più stringenti".



Ecco la grande vita che ci ha ridato il vaccino...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la grande vita che ci ha ridato il vaccino...


Il vaccino ci ha fatto tornare alla vita di prima 
Il vaccino non permetterà più restrizioni 
Il vaccino è l’unica soluzione 
A breve ne saremo fuori 

vome volevasi dimostrare…


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

e già, non sia mai domandarsi perchè siano così poche e sproporzionate tra i territori regionali.
vedo che il neoletto calabrese subito si unisce al coretto, quante sono le terapie intensive in Calabria ? 
non sulla carta eh come un anno fa, per falsare i colori, ma quelle reali attive

comunque finchè non si arriva al punto di non ritorno non faranno niente, come il governo conte bis


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Come già detto, al momento ci stanno salvando le temperature ancora primaverili se non estive in determinazione zone.

A breve, senti che rumba.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: i Governatori lanciano l'allarme: "Entro un mese i reparti di terapia intensiva potrebbero superare la soglia critica e per questo chiedono al governo misure più stringenti".



Tra meno di due minuti, reset della memoria e riparte la pontificazione verso i vaggini e la normalità.

Io impazzisco. Anzi secondo qualcuno lo sono già, poco male.


----------



## mark (19 Novembre 2021)

Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che sia dovuto al fatto che dopo un certo lasso di tempo il vaccino perde la sua efficacia, come il vaccino per l'influenza, è inutile cercare complottismi vari. Come abbiamo visto in Israele, bisogna fare la terza dose.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: i Governatori lanciano l'allarme: "Entro un mese i reparti di terapia intensiva potrebbero superare la soglia critica e per questo chiedono al governo misure più stringenti".


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il vaccino ci ha fatto tornare alla vita di prima
> Il vaccino non permetterà più restrizioni
> Il vaccino è l’unica soluzione
> A breve ne saremo fuori
> ...


Tra due mesi sarà il caso di spammare il più possibile il nuovo spot rai sul vaccino, invecchierà malissimo come il "non è affatto facile il contagio" di Mirabella


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra due mesi sarà il caso di spammare il più possibile il nuovo spot rai sul vaccino, invecchierà malissimo come il "non è affatto facile il contagio" di Mirabella


Si va tutto registrato e tramandato ai posteri. Magari può servire da lezione per il futuro..


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

* "Nessuna Regione supera le soglie che portano alla zona gialla, in base agli indicatori su incidenza e ricoveri in esame alla cabina di regia riunita questa mattina"*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra due mesi sarà il caso di spammare il più possibile il nuovo spot rai sul vaccino, invecchierà malissimo come il "non è affatto facile il contagio" di Mirabella


lo spot della 4 dose lo fanno fare direttamente a Pippo Franco


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: i Governatori lanciano l'allarme: "Entro un mese i reparti di terapia intensiva potrebbero superare la soglia critica e per questo chiedono al governo misure più stringenti".


Non sarà accettata alcuna restrizione da chi si è vaccinato, spero  

Io andrò a protestare subito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il vaccino ci ha fatto tornare alla vita di prima
> Il vaccino non permetterà più restrizioni
> Il vaccino è l’unica soluzione
> A breve ne saremo fuori
> ...



Si,ma non partire prevenuto,si riferivano chiaramente alla terza dose del vaccino,mica alle prime 2 !

La terza dose del vaccino farà tornare alla vita di prima
La terza dose del vaccino eliminerò tutte le restrizioni
La terza dose del vaccino è l’unica soluzione
Con la terza dose di vaccino a breve saremo fuori dal tunnel


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma non partire prevenuto,si riferivano chiaramente alla terza dose del vaccino,mica alle prime 2 !
> 
> La terza dose del vaccino farà tornare alla vita di prima
> La terza dose del vaccino eliminerò tutte le restrizioni
> ...


Ahhh ecco.
Sia mai ammettere che le proprie previsioni siano un minimo sbagliate eh…


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> * "Nessuna Regione supera le soglie che portano alla zona gialla, in base agli indicatori su incidenza e ricoveri in esame alla cabina di regia riunita questa mattina"*


Ma se non fosse così Draghi e la sua corte dei miracoli farebbero una figura ridicola…


----------



## Wetter (19 Novembre 2021)

Proprio ieri l'Assessore alla Sanità del Lazio ha affermato che il 75% dei posti in Terapia Intensiva è occupato da persone non vaccinate. Nel Lazio ci sono attualmente 81persone ricoverate in TI, il che vuol dire 60 sono occupati da persone non vaccinate.
Davvero non capisco come faccia certa gente a non vaccinarsi ancora, sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più basito.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri l'Assessore alla Sanità del Lazio ha affermato che il 75% dei posti in Terapia Intensiva è occupato da persone non vaccinate. Nel Lazio ci sono attualmente 81persone ricoverate in TI, il che vuol dire 60 sono occupati da persone non vaccinate.
> Davvero non capisco come faccia certa gente a non vaccinarsi ancora, sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più basito.


e quanti sono i non vaccinati nel Lazio ?
così per capire le proporzioni tra rischio potenziale e realtà...

dai dati dicono 87% over 12 vaccinato, per cui è facile parametrare questi 60 in terapia intensiva sui restanti cittadini laziali

comunque nei reparti di ricovero uno stadio dietro le terapie intensive le percentuali cambiano sensibilmente


----------



## Wetter (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e quanti sono i non vaccinati nel Lazio ?
> così per capire le proporzioni tra rischio potenziale e realtà...
> 
> comunque nei reparti di ricovero uno stadio dietro le terapie intensive le percentuali cambiano sensibilmente


Almeno mezzo milione di persone


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Novembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri l'Assessore alla Sanità del Lazio ha affermato che il 75% dei posti in Terapia Intensiva è occupato da persone non vaccinate. Nel Lazio ci sono attualmente 81persone ricoverate in TI, il che vuol dire 60 sono occupati da persone non vaccinate.
> Davvero non capisco come faccia certa gente a non vaccinarsi ancora, sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più basito.


Non c’è verso chi ha deciso di interpretare le cose a proprio piacimento non arretra di un cm.. poi però arriva la vita reale a portare il conto..


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Almeno mezzo milione di persone


quindi circa 0,0001
non mi sembra un dato per far spaventare la gente francamente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, al momento ci stanno salvando le temperature ancora primaverili se non estive in determinazione zone.
> 
> A breve, senti che rumba.



Qua da me ti garantisco che lo scorso anno faceva caldo, infatti eravamo tutti incavolati perché oltre al fatto d'esser chiusi in casa, non ci si poteva godere appieno le belle giornate che stava facendo. 

Quest'anno fa decisamente più caldo, di contagi, morti e T. I.
Manco l'ombra. 

Tra l'altro la mamma di un mio amico, ed anche i suoi nonni, hanno fatto la terza dose. Hanno detto che non hanno sentito nulla, manco il fastidio classico al braccio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri l'Assessore alla Sanità del Lazio ha affermato che il 75% dei posti in Terapia Intensiva è occupato da persone non vaccinate. Nel Lazio ci sono attualmente 81persone ricoverate in TI, il che vuol dire 60 sono occupati da persone non vaccinate.
> Davvero non capisco come faccia certa gente a non vaccinarsi ancora, sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più basito.



Occhio a dire sta cose, ora arriveranno a dirti che sono solo balle e che è tutta una campagna posta al far vaccinare più gente possibile. Perché l'Italia intera è fatta di gente che come unico scopo ha quello. Non c'è un solo personaggio che non dica la verità, tutti bugiardi


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Occhio a dire sta cose, ora arriveranno a dirti che sono solo balle e che è tutta una campagna posta al far vaccinare più gente possibile. Perché l'Italia intera è fatta di gente che come unico scopo ha quello. Non c'è un solo personaggio che non dica la verità, tutti bugiardi


può essere anche vero, non è rilevante per quanto mi riguarda.
personalmente inzierò a preoccuparmi quando vedrò in ogni regione 90% terapie intensive occupato da persone sane e giovani senza malattie pregresse che si allenano quattro volte alla settimana sotto controllo medico.
fino ad allora no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Novembre 2021)

Un misto di terrorismo e procurato allarme


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> può essere anche vero, non è rilevante per quanto mi riguarda.
> personalmente inzierò a preoccuparmi quando vedrò in ogni regione 90% terapie intensive occupato da persone sane e giovani senza malattie pregresse che si allenano quattro volte al giorno sotto controllo medico.
> fino ad allora no.




Per me non c'è nulla di preoccupante a dirla tutta. C'è terrorismo mediatico da un lato (pro vaccini) e dall'altro (no vax) ognuno tende a storpiare la realtà in base alle proprie opinioni personali. 

Non ho mai avuto paura del Covid, anche durante il primo Lockdown "scappavo" e andavo da qualche amico (senza mascherina) a bere qualche birra. Ho avuto più "paura" del vaccino che del Covid. 
Però mi piace pensare che ci sia ancora qualcuno in Italia che non sia corrotto 

Così come fa differenza sapere se in T.I ci vanno solo no vax o pro vax o un 50/50. Perché da questi dati si capisce se il vaccino serve a qualcosa o a niente. 
Che poi anche con il 100% ci sarebbero lo stesso ricoveri in T.I penso che lo sappiamo tutti o quasi, no? Ma andrebbero comunque capiti quanti. E concludo dicendo che con l'85% di vaccinati se il sistema collasserà non sarà di certo per colpa di quel 15% di non vaccinati, ma per altri motivi. 

Ed ora, vado ad allenarmi


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Così come fa differenza sapere se in T.I ci vanno solo no vax o pro vax o un 50/50. Perché da questi dati si capisce se il vaccino serve a qualcosa o a niente.


sì ma non basta, se non mi dici anche l'età e la situazione di salute precedente al covid


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non basta, se non mi dici anche l'età e la situazione di salute precedente al covid



Certo, hai ragione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> * "Nessuna Regione supera le soglie che portano alla zona gialla, in base agli indicatori su incidenza e ricoveri in esame alla cabina di regia riunita questa mattina"*


veggenti sono veggenti! non lo sai !?
poi incutere paura di nuove restrizioni per togliere di più la nostra libertà è la moda del momento..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non basta, se non mi dici anche l'età e la situazione di salute precedente al covid


Ma questo non te lo diranno mai e comunque come vedi a 360 gradi, dobbiamo fare accanimento terapeutico pure con i 90enni in fin di vita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma non partire prevenuto,si riferivano chiaramente alla terza dose del vaccino,mica alle prime 2 !
> 
> La terza dose del vaccino farà tornare alla vita di prima
> La terza dose del vaccino eliminerò tutte le restrizioni
> ...


con la 5° dose diventiamo immortali


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questo non te lo diranno mai e comunque come vedi a 360 gradi, dobbiamo fare accanimento terapeutico pure con i 90enni in fin di vita


ogni tanto esce qualche fenomeno da ospedale dicendo di presunti non vaccinati in lacrime rimpiangendo di non essersi vaccinati.
a parte che si tratta di numeri infimi appunto, poi non spiegano mai la situazione precedente.
per esempio se uno fuma un pacchetto al giorno e beve ogni giorno super alcolici sta male pure a vent'anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

lo scorso anno c'era ovviamente la stessa temperatura e stagione di quest'anno, forse 2 gradi in meno di media. ho controllato prima di parlare ovviamente.
in compenso i numeri erano circa questi x10 o x20 (parlo di morti e TI).
inoltre, lo scorso anno c'era qualche restrizione ai luoghi più pericolosi, mentre quest'anno fino ad ora c'è stato il lassismo più totale.

appurato che il vaccino sul contagio fa poco, per ora fa ancora tantissimo per la malattia grave.

se il vax per il contagio fa poco, è inevitabile che dei 5M circa di persone non vax becchino il virus una percentuale altissima, molto più alta dello scorso anno.

se il vaccino non facesse nulla, siccome i vaccinati sono il 90%, in TI dovremmo trovare il 90% di vaccinati e il 10% di non vax, ossia su 1 vaccinato ogni 0,1 non vaccinati.
invece, troviamo su 1 vaccinato ogni 3 non vaccinati.

cioè la probabilità è 30 volte inferiore di star male.
30 volte. è matematica. e i conti tornano tutti alla perfezione.
come si fa a dire che il vaccino non funziona, non lo capisco.

è certo che lo devono migliorare, perchè così non è comunque sufficiente, o lo devono rendere obbligatorio (allora non so se sarà sufficiente o meno).
se poi ti farà morire non lo so, ma funziona eccome.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Occhio a dire sta cose, ora arriveranno a dirti che sono solo balle e che è tutta una campagna posta al far vaccinare più gente possibile. Perché l'Italia intera è fatta di gente che come unico scopo ha quello. Non c'è un solo personaggio che non dica la verità, tutti bugiardi


Siamo al 90 %%


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ogni tanto esce qualche fenomeno da ospedale dicendo di presunti non vaccinati in lacrime rimpiangendo di non essersi vaccinati.
> a parte che si tratta di numeri infimi appunto, poi non spiegano mai la situazione precedente.
> per esempio se uno fuma un pacchetto al giorno e beve ogni giorno super alcolici sta male pure a vent'anni.


Vabbè ma infatti lasciamo perdere tutta la narrazione che è ridicola.
Sarebbe basilare non bersi tutte le baggianate che sputano da 2 anni ormai..


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che sia dovuto al fatto che dopo un certo lasso di tempo il vaccino perde la sua efficacia, come il vaccino per l'influenza, è inutile cercare complottismi vari. Come abbiamo visto in Israele, bisogna fare la terza dose.


Ma che cassata e questa? Allora I scienzati, e “esperti ” non li devono chiamare questo un vaccino. Ma fino ad ora nesssuno parla di questo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri l'Assessore alla Sanità del Lazio ha affermato che il 75% dei posti in Terapia Intensiva è occupato da persone non vaccinate. Nel Lazio ci sono attualmente 81persone ricoverate in TI, il che vuol dire 60 sono occupati da persone non vaccinate.
> Davvero non capisco come faccia certa gente a non vaccinarsi ancora, sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più basito.


Se fossimo tutti vaccinati, avremmo circa 1/3 dei ricoverati che abbiamo oggi.
E ancora si dice che "eh i vaccini... non funzionano.."
Poi sono io che ragiono da ultras vaccini.
Boh!


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la grande vita che ci ha ridato il vaccino...


una cosa dovevano fare... aprire più terapie intensive.. invece tutti soldi regalati per un vaccino dalla durata di 5 mesi

una cosa dovevano fare... assumere più medici ma invece hanno preferito licenziare a valanga..

siamo masochisti o in malafede


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2021)

ad oggi abbiamo circa 1/10 delle terapie intensive e dei morti rispetto ad esattamente un anno fa. I conti sono presto fatti. Gli over 18 non vaccinati sono il 10% della popolazione e rappresentano il 70% dei ricoverati. Se nessuno fosse vaccinato avremmo numeri anche più alti dell'anno scorso. Della serie "il vaccino non funziona" che leggo qui dentro. Continuare a ripeterlo non è che cambia la realtà dei numeri, inopinabili, a cui siamo di fronte.


----------



## mark (19 Novembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma che cassata e questa? Allora I scienzati, e “esperti ” non li devono chiamare questo un vaccino. Ma fino ad ora nesssuno parla di questo.


Essendo un vaccino nuovo gli effetti a lungo termine non si sanno a livello di protezione, non mi sembra una cosa complicata. Per di più mi sembra anche abbastanza logica come cosa.
Mi sembra che tutti i paesi siano sulla stessa barca.


----------



## mark (19 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ad oggi abbiamo circa 1/10 delle terapie intensive e dei morti rispetto ad esattamente un anno fa. I conti sono presto fatti. Gli over 18 non vaccinati sono il 10% della popolazione e rappresentano il 70% dei ricoverati. Se nessuno fosse vaccinato avremmo numeri anche più alti dell'anno scorso. Della serie "il vaccino non funziona" che leggo qui dentro. Continuare a ripeterlo non è che cambia la realtà dei numeri, inopinabili, a cui siamo di fronte.


Finalmente una risposta intelligente e con fondamenta.


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2021)

bho treviso ha 60 in terapia intensiva


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> bho treviso ha 60 in terapia intensiva


minkia!

sono 500 in tutta Italia


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ad oggi abbiamo circa 1/10 delle terapie intensive e dei morti rispetto ad esattamente un anno fa. I conti sono presto fatti. Gli over 18 non vaccinati sono il 10% della popolazione e rappresentano il 70% dei ricoverati. Se nessuno fosse vaccinato avremmo numeri anche più alti dell'anno scorso. Della serie "il vaccino non funziona" che leggo qui dentro. Continuare a ripeterlo non è che cambia la realtà dei numeri, inopinabili, a cui siamo di fronte.


Ci mancherebbe pure che non funzionasse (in ogni caso ci sono anche vaccinati ricoverati) per la malattia grave. Ci mancherebbe solo quello, in effetti.


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> minkia!
> 
> sono 500 in tutta Italia


ma va la


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma va la


Cosa?

Intendevo che 60 solo a Treviso sono fuori scala essendo 500 in tutto il paese.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> una cosa dovevano fare... aprire più terapie intensive.. invece tutti soldi regalati per un vaccino dalla durata di 5 mesi
> 
> una cosa dovevano fare... assumere più medici ma invece hanno preferito licenziare a valanga..
> 
> siamo masochisti o in malafede


con una curva epidemica che raddoppia ogni settimana hai idea di quanti posti in più in TI avresti dovuto predisporre?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> con una curva epidemica che raddoppia ogni settimana hai idea di quanti posti in più in TI avresti dovuto predisporre?


Ma lascia stare sti discorsi.

Si dice da *ANNI *che scarseggiano i medici.

Poi sento alcuni in TV dire che servono più terapie intensive, ospedali ecc ecc

Poi ci mettiamo la donna delle pulizie a intubare la gente.

Un pò come quelli che volevano raddoppiare i bus e le metro 

Tutto bello sulla carta, poi c'è la realtà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se fossimo tutti vaccinati, avremmo circa 1/3 dei ricoverati che abbiamo oggi.
> E ancora si dice che "eh i vaccini... non funzionano.."
> *Poi sono io che ragiono da ultras vaccini.*
> Boh!



Nooooooo,ma assolutissimamente ! 
Se fossimo tutti vaccinati,a quest'ora si dava già la caccia ai maledetti che dopo 2 dosi,non vogliono concedere il tris a Pfizer !

Prima il problema era il runner solitario sulla spiaggia,poi i maledetti no vax che davanti a "quasi" 90% di vaccinati,fanno ripartire il virus. Tra 1 mese,come già detto,la colpa sarà di quelli che non vogliono concedere nuovamente il braccio.
Poi ?
Poi a chi daremo la colpa prima di aprire definitivamente gli occhi ?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> con una curva epidemica che raddoppia ogni settimana hai idea di quanti posti in più in TI avresti dovuto predisporre?


Sarebbe stato bene almeno iniziare ad aumentarli eh..ma tanto non succederà mai figurati


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare sti discorsi.
> 
> Si dice da *ANNI *che scarseggiano i medici.
> 
> ...


con il tempo di raddoppio della curva 2020 non ti sarebbe bastato neppure triplicare la spesa sanitaria.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> con il tempo di raddoppio della curva 2020 non ti sarebbe bastato neppure triplicare la spesa sanitaria.


Ma a parte la curva, non è che in 10 minuti, trovi medici, infermieri, autisti, macchinisti, personale vario, treni e pullman in pronto vendita per raddoppiare SSN e trasporti nazionali.

Mica parliamo di caramelle.

Servono anni a fare cose del genere nel mondo reale.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare sti discorsi.
> 
> Si dice da *ANNI *che scarseggiano i medici.
> 
> ...


Tu ridi ma bus e metro andavo sistemati e potenziati. Tu non hai idea di cosa c’era a Milano sui mezzi un anno fa dai..
E lo stesso la sanità. Ma siamo la repubblica delle banane


----------



## Prealpi (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> minkia!
> 
> sono 500 in tutta Italia


Se non ricordo male le TI in Italia sono più di 5000 con la possibilità abbastanza rapida per arrivare a 7500 posti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato bene almeno iniziare ad aumentarli eh..ma tanto non succederà mai figurati


il Governo Conte aveva stanziato 1 miliardo e mezzo per aumentare di 3591 unità i posti in TI. Le regioni ne hanno attivati solo 922.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male le TI in Italia sono più di 5000 con la possibilità abbastanza rapida per arrivare a 7500 posti


aaahhhh si certo

@Stex aveva scritto "bho treviso ha 60 in terapia intensiva"

Pensavo 60 persone in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a parte la curva, non è che in 10 minuti, trovi medici, infermieri, autisti, macchinisti, personale vario, treni e pullman in pronto vendita per raddoppiare SSN e trasporti nazionali.
> 
> Mica parliamo di caramelle.
> 
> Servono anni a fare cose del genere nel mondo reale.


senza contare i problemi di riparto di competenze stato regione creati da quella riforma malata del titolo V che fu fatta dal centrosinistra ad inizio secolo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu ridi ma bus e metro andavo sistemati e potenziati. Tu non hai idea di cosa c’era a Milano sui mezzi un anno fa dai..
> E lo stesso la sanità. Ma siamo la repubblica delle banane


Ma si certo, ma la gente parlava di raddoppio, pressochè immediato.

Non era ovviamente possibile.
Per tantissime ragioni, che chiunque abbia a che fare con logistica o pianificazione di lavoro sa.

Che andassero politici in TV a dirlo o pseudo-esperti di varia natura, era aberrante.

Ma ti dirò, penso fossero richieste più per "affossare" l' avversario politico di turno che altro.

Se mediamente i trasporti di Milano sono full, per dimezzare i passeggeri devi raddoppiare, impossibile.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> senza contare i problemi di riparto di competenze stato regione creati da quella riforma malata del titolo V che fu fatta dal centrosinistra ad inizio secolo


Qua entri in un campo di cui so nulla 
Mi fido.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Novembre 2021)

io del covid ne ho già pieni gli zebedei.
purtroppo però fra poco inizieranno con la menata del clima (altra fuffa).
vedremo se arretreranno su questa farsa oppure faranno 2 farse contemporaneamente.
dipenderà da quanto la gente aprirà gli occhi suppongo.
mi piacerebbe ritornare a parlare solo di calcio, almeno qui.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io del covid ne ho già pieni gli zebedei.
> purtroppo però fra poco inizieranno con la menata del clima (altra fuffa).
> vedremo se arretreranno su questa farsa oppure faranno 2 farse contemporaneamente.
> dipenderà da quanto la gente aprirà gli occhi suppongo.
> mi piacerebbe ritornare a parlare solo di calcio, almeno qui.


Pure quella del clima, figurati !

Sei tremendo!!!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il Governo Conte aveva stanziato 1 miliardo e mezzo per aumentare di 3591 unità i posti in TI. Le regioni ne hanno attivati solo 922.


Si ricordo.
Ma appunto siamo in Italia, il resto viene da se purtroppo…


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si certo, ma la gente parlava di raddoppio, pressochè immediato.
> 
> Non era ovviamente possibile.
> Per tantissime ragioni, che chiunque abbia a che fare con logistica o pianificazione di lavoro sa.
> ...


Dovevi fare il possibile. Se nel 2021 i governanti non riescono in emergenza almeno a tamponare una situazione simile, allora davvero non so che dire. È inutile parlare di tutto


----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io del covid ne ho già pieni gli zebedei.
> purtroppo però fra poco inizieranno con la menata del clima (altra fuffa).
> vedremo se arretreranno su questa farsa oppure faranno 2 farse contemporaneamente.
> dipenderà da quanto la gente aprirà gli occhi suppongo.
> mi piacerebbe ritornare a parlare solo di calcio, almeno qui.


Io mi sono rotto le palle già ad aprile dello scorso anno, figurati ora, l'importante è non dare credibilità allineandosi ma capendo il marcio che c'è dietro, capendo gli strumenti non sanitari e inutili che sono stati creati per stravolgere la vita delle persone, volenti o nolenti, poi è palese che questa situazione scoppierà, non potrà reggere, è come una grossa pressione che non ne potrà più e scoppierà, come già molte persone, ed è lì che forse ci sarà il vero dramma, la forza di questi mentecatti sono quelli che danno corda e trovano tutto giusto e genuino (farneticando su dati palesemente fasulli), che non si fanno domande, sono come le foglie quando batte il vento, se tira da una parte le foglie vanno tutte da quella parte, ma non cambia il finale, la foglia prima o poi verrà schiacciata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nooooooo,ma assolutissimamente !
> Se fossimo tutti vaccinati,a quest'ora si dava già la caccia ai maledetti che dopo 2 dosi,non vogliono concedere il tris a Pfizer !
> 
> Prima il problema era il runner solitario sulla spiaggia,poi i maledetti no vax che davanti a "quasi" 90% di vaccinati,fanno ripartire il virus. Tra 1 mese,come già detto,la colpa sarà di quelli che non vogliono concedere nuovamente il braccio.
> ...


Ok, per te i vaccini non sono la soluzione.
Quindi dammi la soluzione.
Voglio fatti eh, non fregnacce.
Come usciamo dalla pandemia?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qua entri in un campo di cui so nulla
> Mi fido.


esempio: i trasporti pubblici locali sono di competenza legislativa regionale. Infatti c'era un DDL per riportarli alla competenza dello Stato.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Comunque per coerenza vi ricordo che un anno fa ci dissero con col vaccino (Non coi vaccini) il Covid sarebbe diventato solo un ricordo. Questi delinquenti hanno messo alla gogna, o licenziato, i medici che sollevavano dubbi e avvertivano sul fatto che il vaccino, un vaccino, sarebbe servito a poco o nulla. Ora, a distanza di sei mesi, la popolazione è in attesa di ricevere il terzo vaccino. Praticamente, uno ogni due mesi. Manco i topi da laboratorio. E per qualcuno tutto ciò è normale. Che vi devo dire, sarò io ad essere sbagliato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente stanno mettendo scusa che le regioni più a rischio sono quelle meno vaccinate, quando il Friuli ha quasi l'83% di vaccinati (fonte sito del Governo), più di regioni come Campania, Sicilia e Calabria dove al momento non si parla di emergenza e nella prima fa ancora abbastanza caldo, solo negli ultimi giorni incomincia a far freschetto e fino a una settimana fa a casa stavo a mezze maniche di sera, tanto per far capire.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io del covid ne ho già pieni gli zebedei.
> purtroppo però fra poco inizieranno con la menata del clima (altra fuffa).
> vedremo se arretreranno su questa farsa oppure faranno 2 farse contemporaneamente.
> dipenderà da quanto la gente aprirà gli occhi suppongo.
> mi piacerebbe ritornare a parlare solo di calcio, almeno qui.


Certamente il clima è una fuffa, è il complotto di tutti tutti i termometri del mondo che si sono messi d'accordo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque per coerenza vi ricordo che un anno fa ci dissero con col vaccino (Non coi vaccini) il Covid sarebbe diventato solo un ricordo. Questi delinquenti hanno messo alla gogna, o licenziato, i medici che sollevavano dubbi e avvertivano sul fatto che il vaccino, un vaccino, sarebbe servito a poco o nulla. Ora, a distanza di sei mesi, la popolazione è in attesa di ricevere il terzo vaccino. Praticamente, uno ogni due mesi. Manco i topi da laboratorio. E per qualcuno tutto ciò è normale. Che vi devo dire, sarò io ad essere sbagliato.


Io sono andato a vedermi le FAQ sul sito del Ministero della Salute quando è partita la campagna vaccinale a febbraio - marzo e c'era scritto molto chiaramente che:
1) non si avevano abbastanza dati per stabilire se il vaccino prevenisse la trasmissione;
2) non si avevano abbastanza dati per capire quanto durasse la protezione. 
Ecco perché sostengo che i vari Burioni, capua, lopalco, etc. vadano stivati in una nave di sola andata per l'Isola di Pasqua. Perché di fregnacce che non avevano alcun riscontro negli studi scientifici peer reviewed ne hanno dette tante, creando comprensibile disorientamento e frustrazione nella popolazione. Ma loro non sono né la scienza ufficiale né il governo, rispondono delle loro controvertibili opinioni.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure quella del clima, figurati !
> 
> Sei tremendo!!!


Vuoi mettere? morto un complotto se ne fa un altro


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque per coerenza vi ricordo che un anno fa ci dissero con col vaccino (Non coi vaccini) il Covid sarebbe diventato solo un ricordo. Questi delinquenti hanno messo alla gogna, o licenziato, i medici che sollevavano dubbi e avvertivano sul fatto che il vaccino, un vaccino, sarebbe servito a poco o nulla. Ora, a distanza di sei mesi, la popolazione è in attesa di ricevere il terzo vaccino. Praticamente, uno ogni due mesi. Manco i topi da laboratorio. E per qualcuno tutto ciò è normale. Che vi devo dire, sarò io ad essere sbagliato.


e per coerenza dovresti confrontare i dati di quest'anno con quelli dello scorso anno. Ha risolto i problemi? no!
ci sta aiutando in questo momento? si!


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a parte la curva, non è che in 10 minuti, trovi medici, infermieri, autisti, macchinisti, personale vario, treni e pullman in pronto vendita per raddoppiare SSN e trasporti nazionali.
> 
> Mica parliamo di caramelle.
> 
> Servono anni a fare cose del genere nel mondo reale.


ma scusa qui sembra la gara a chi finisce in TI.
mica è un viaggio premio.

ma cosa aumenti e aumenti!! non ci devi finire in TI!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io sono andato a vedermi le FAQ sul sito del Ministero della Salute quando è partita la campagna vaccinale a febbraio - marzo e c'era scritto molto chiaramente che:
> 1) non si avevano abbastanza dati per stabilire se il vaccino prevenisse la trasmissione;
> 2) non si avevano abbastanza dati per capire quanto durasse la protezione.
> Ecco perché sostengo che i vari Burioni, capua, lopalco, etc. vadano stivati in una nave di sola andata per l'Isola di Pasqua. Perché di fregnacce che non avevano alcun riscontro negli studi scientifici peer reviewed ne hanno dette tante, creando comprensibile disorientamento e frustrazione nella popolazione. Ma loro non sono né la scienza ufficiale né il governo, rispondono delle loro controvertibili opinioni.


Oh ecco su questo siamo d’accordo. Le virostar andrebbero processate e rinchiuse a vita. E ancora devo sentire che loro sono competenti…


----------



## Manue (19 Novembre 2021)

vediamo tra 1 mese, 
se saremo con le TI a tappo, sarà un fallimento completo e certificato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure che non funzionasse (in ogni caso ci sono anche vaccinati ricoverati) per la malattia grave. Ci mancherebbe solo quello, in effetti.


visto il 2076 poi per saperne qualcosa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh ecco su questo siamo d’accordo. Le virostar andrebbero processate e rinchiuse a vita. E ancora devo sentire che loro sono competenti…


un mio amico ha un archivio di tutte le dichiarazioni (ne sta facendo dei meme umoristici che stanno circolando anche su twitter). Tra previsioni e sparate senza senso e giravolte a 360 gradi c'è da rabbrividire.


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> con una curva epidemica che raddoppia ogni settimana hai idea di quanti posti in più in TI avresti dovuto predisporre?


non mi interessa... farne 0 e farne 1 è sempre meglio farne 1 e non era il caso di licenziare i medici..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> con una curva epidemica che raddoppia ogni settimana hai idea di quanti posti in più in TI avresti dovuto predisporre?


togliendoli secondo me non hanno fatto un affare.. dico i reparti provvisorio.. anzi avrei cercato di operarmi il più possibile.. dipende dalla regione per cercare di fare almeno dei posti in più.. si parla di responsabilità


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un mio amico ha un archivio di tutte le dichiarazioni (ne sta facendo dei meme umoristici che stanno circolando anche su twitter). Tra previsioni e sparate senza senso e giravolte a 360 gradi c'è da rabbrividire.


Appunto


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque per coerenza vi ricordo che un anno fa ci dissero con col vaccino (Non coi vaccini) il Covid sarebbe diventato solo un ricordo. Questi delinquenti hanno messo alla gogna, o licenziato, i medici che sollevavano dubbi e avvertivano sul fatto che il vaccino, un vaccino, sarebbe servito a poco o nulla. Ora, a distanza di sei mesi, la popolazione è in attesa di ricevere il terzo vaccino. Praticamente, uno ogni due mesi. Manco i topi da laboratorio. E per qualcuno tutto ciò è normale. Che vi devo dire, sarò io ad essere sbagliato.



La vera coerenza, la soluzione che tutti chiedono pur di giustificare questo scempio, la conosciamo benissimo tutti. 

Tutti quelli che stanno scrivendo qui sono tutti una massa di ipocriti paurosi. E non ho di certo timore a scriverlo.

E' talmente semplice e ovvia che non può essere nemmeno sussurrata sottovoce.

All'alba della pandemia si dovevano prendere tutti i centri di ricerca e le migliori università, insieme ai migliori scienziati, finanziati con un fondo comune di emergenza, e contemporaneamente imponevi pesanti restrizioni a chi non partecipava, compresi i benefattori cinesi. Tutti al lavoro in senso concorde sotto la supervisione di persone competenti.

Ma chiaramente, non può essere percorribile questa strada, nessuno sa spiegare il perché. Sono tutti pronti a canzonare questa cosa semplicissima, perché, si sa, girano interessi finanziari, commerciali e politici, non puoi imporre niente alla Cina e via discorrendo.

Poi però se uno critica lo schifo che stiamo sperimentando, si latra subito di complottismo e menghiate 5Giste.

Provo vergogna a far parte del genere umano nel vedere che nessuno ha mai nemmeno contemplato questa idea che sta alla base della civiltà, e solo per issare la propria bandiera ideologica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certamente il clima è una fuffa, è il complotto di tutti tutti i termometri del mondo che si sono messi d'accordo.


Guarda che mi ricordo ancora che su tutte le trasmissioni e tg c'era il copione(perché loro seguono solo un copione che gli viene dato) di deridere tutti quelli che parlavano del cambiamento climatico.. complottisti ecc..
Poi quando la realtà dei fatti bussa..
come niente! 0 scuse e campagne per salvare il clima.. fa lo stesso che la soglia del non ritorno è già stata oltrepassata !!! che mondo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La vera coerenza, la soluzione che tutti chiedono pur di giustificare questo scempio, la conosciamo benissimo tutti.
> 
> Tutti quelli che stanno scrivendo qui sono tutti una massa di ipocriti paurosi. E non ho di certo timore a scriverlo.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe stato bello..
ma d'altronde si sono fatti la guerra per le mascherine 
Europa non esiste e ci sono più esempi pratici per notarlo..
Ben prima della pandemia purtroppo..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un mio amico ha un archivio di tutte le dichiarazioni (ne sta facendo dei meme umoristici che stanno circolando anche su twitter). Tra previsioni e sparate senza senso e giravolte a 360 gradi c'è da rabbrividire.


Andrebbero radiati e fatti sparire..davvero eh


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> aaahhhh si certo
> 
> @Stex aveva scritto "bho treviso ha 60 in terapia intensiva"
> 
> Pensavo 60 persone in terapia intensiva.



si la provincia di tv ha 60 persone in terapia. che non sono niente. l'anno scorso erano anche 500 se non ricordo male...
scusa ho sbagliato io.. per treviso intendevo veneto.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> e per coerenza dovresti confrontare i dati di quest'anno con quelli dello scorso anno. Ha risolto i problemi? no!
> ci sta aiutando in questo momento? si!


Ah beh, che consolazione. Comunque, ripeto: se vuoi iniettatene pure uno al giorno


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certamente il clima è una fuffa, è il complotto di tutti tutti i termometri del mondo che si sono messi d'accordo.


è chiaramente un discorso complesso che non è possibile fare su un forum, intendo che la verità comunemente accettata dalla massa , cioè che la co2 è causa del riscaldamento globale, non ha fondamento scientifico, come già ampiamente detto dai vari rubbia,zichichi, etc, la tattica è sempre la stessa (problema - reazione - soluzione). ovviamente non credere alla versione ufficiale fa di me un complottista. ma come per il covid aspetto, tanto la verità prima o poi viene a galla.


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno c'era ovviamente la stessa temperatura e stagione di quest'anno, forse 2 gradi in meno di media. ho controllato prima di parlare ovviamente.
> in compenso i numeri erano circa questi x10 o x20 (parlo di morti e TI).
> inoltre, lo scorso anno c'era qualche restrizione ai luoghi più pericolosi, mentre quest'anno fino ad ora c'è stato il lassismo più totale.
> 
> ...


La matematica purtroppo non e per tutti.
Ragionamento più semplice e evidente non si poteva scrivere.
Ed e incontrovertibile.

Stranamente nessuno ti ha quotato... Eppure hai spiegato tutto.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Novembre 2021)

e che mi dite di gibilterra, vaccinati al 100% e in lockdown ? anche li è colpa dei "novax" ?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe interessante sapere se c'è qualcuno a conoscenza di casi di reinfezione tra persone che hanno già contratto naturalmente il vairus e non si sono vaccinati


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Essendo un vaccino nuovo gli effetti a lungo termine non si sanno a livello di protezione, non mi sembra una cosa complicata. Per di più mi sembra anche abbastanza logica come cosa.
> Mi sembra che tutti i paesi siano sulla stessa barca.


Allora non la puoi chiamare un VACCINO sarebbe una terapia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> e che mi dite di gibilterra, vaccinati al 100% e in lockdown ? anche li è colpa dei "novax" ?


4 morti in 8 mesi, sarebbe da chiederlo a lor perchè chiudono, e cosa chiudono, e come chiudono.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> La matematica purtroppo non e per tutti.
> Ragionamento più semplice e evidente non si poteva scrivere.
> Ed e incontrovertibile.
> 
> Stranamente nessuno ti ha quotato... Eppure hai spiegato tutto.



Ti posso dire che la gente si è bruciata il cervello con questa storia che manco il peggior grammarnazi vegano si è mai spinto così tanto in là a sfracassare le pelotas. 

È tutto sperimentale, il vaccino, anche la presunta cura con cui si spippettano i no vax. 

Ci dicono che non sappiamo gli effetti collaterali a lungo termine che sono legati al vaccino, cosa verissima. 
Non sappiamo nemmeno gli effetti collaterali di questa presunta cura, non sappiamo manco se funziona su grande scala. Per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe essere un flop clamoroso. Ma questa cosa non te la dicono mica i novax. 

Intanto io guardo la mia vita, che è sempre l'esempio che mi piace riportare di più, visto che posso confermare al 110% quello che dico e penso:
Vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana (le docce di cui usufruisco sono state riaperte da mesi) la mascherina la lascio persino in auto, il titolare è abbastanza contro alla mascherina in palestra. Esco con gli amici, vado a fare gli aperitivi che tanto odiano i no vax, esco a cena con la morosa, con gli amici, vado a compleanni, la prima settimana di Gennaio se tutto andrà bene e non salteranno fuori restrizioni, io e la tipa andremo a fare un viaggio che abbiamo già prenotato. 
Al lavoro hanno riaperto le docce da non so quanti mesi, quindi son ritornato a lavarmi lì dopo il lavoro. 
Una discoteca qua "vicino" a dove abito ha fatto sold out alla festa di Halloween, è vero che non potevano avere il 100% della capienza, ma hanno venduto in tempo record tutte le prevendite disponibili. 

La mia ragazza, ha tolto il "segui" su instagram ad una sua amica di Milano che conosce da dieci anni. Lei è una No vax convinta (figlia di papà tra l'altro) perché mi ha raccontato che ogni santo giorno faceva storie e post su Insta contro i vaccini e la gente che si è vaccinata. Questo per far capire quanto la gente si è bruciata il cervello. Altro che vaccini e mica vaccini. 

La gente è fregata dentro, in profondità. Non ti vaccini? Ok, va benissimo nessuno te lo vieta. 
Ti vaccino? Ok va benissimo, fai quello che ti pare. 

Intanto io guardo la mia vita e penso che posso fare il 90% delle cose che facevo prima e che la rottura più grande è la mascherina. 

Ma io sono fermamente convinto che torneremo alla vita di prima, massimo massimo, ad esagerare tra 2 anni. Ma per me già l'anno prossimo, verso Giugno/Luglio torneremo alla vita di prima e faranno saltare anche lo stato di emergenza.... Anche perché praticamente tutta la gente che conosco, mascherine a parte è già tornata alla vita di prima.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Togliere il "saluto" a chi non si è vaccinato, o a chi lo ha fatto. Pensa un pò come ci hanno ridotto...

Un popolo di asini.

(parlo in generale ovviamente).


----------



## mark (19 Novembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Allora non la puoi chiamare un VACCINO sarebbe una terapia.


Quindi il VACCINO contro l'influenza non è un vaccino, ma una terapia? Dai su non diciamo cavolate, è già stato un miracolo l'esser riusciti ad avere un vaccino in tempi così rapidi.


----------



## sunburn (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti posso dire che la gente si è bruciata il cervello con questa storia che manco il peggior grammarnazi vegano si è mai spinto così tanto in là a sfracassare le pelotas.
> 
> È tutto sperimentale, il vaccino, anche la presunta cura con cui si spippettano i no vax.
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente anche io son tornato alla vita di prima. Mi son già fatto qualche viaggetto con la famiglia, ripreso sport, ristorante, teatro, concerti, stadio ecc. Restano un po’ di rotture al lavoro e le mascherine, che si spera possano essere superate a breve.
A volte mi viene il dubbio che chi non nota le differenze con l’anno scorso forse fino a febbraio 2020 non è che avesse abitudini da Carnevale di Rio…


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Togliere il "saluto" a chi non si è vaccinato, o a chi lo ha fatto. Pensa un pò come ci hanno ridotto...
> 
> Un popolo di asini.
> 
> (parlo in generale ovviamente).



Penso che il tuo messaggio non sia causale, proprio dopo quello che ho scritto io. Be se pensi che la mia ragazza abbia tolto il saluto alla sua amica, ti sbagli di grosso.

Ha smesso semplicemente di seguirla, perché questa sfracassa le palle dalla mattina alla sera. Non ha smesso di esserle amica, visto che la mia tipa non apre nemmeno la questione Covid/vaccini etc se non con me.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Penso che il tuo messaggio non sia causale, proprio dopo quello che ho scritto io. Be se pensi che la mia ragazza abbia tolto il saluto alla sua amica, ti sbagli di grosso.
> 
> Ha smesso semplicemente di seguirla, perché questa sfracassa le palle dalla mattina alla sera. Non ha smesso di esserle amica, visto che la mia tipa non apre nemmeno la questione Covid/vaccini etc se non con me.


Parlo di relazione vere, non like via social. So di amicizie addirittura finite per questa storia dei vaccini.

Ovviamente uno non pretende che buona parte della gente abbia un QI da Mensa. Ma qui manco quello da piccioni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Parlo di relazione vere, non like via social. So di amicizie addirittura finite per questa storia dei vaccini.
> 
> Ovviamente uno non pretende che buona parte della gente abbia un QI da Mensa. Ma qui manco quello da piccioni.



Io non ho sentito di queste storie per fortuna. Ma la situazione è insostenibile da inizio pandemia e già pre pandemia la gente non è che usasse molto il cervello. 

Ti faccio una domanda per dar valore alla mia tesi. 

Quante persone conosci di schieramento politico diverso dal tuo, che sanno discutere di politica in maniera civile, senza finire per discutere/litigare?


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non ho sentito di queste storie per fortuna. Ma la situazione è insostenibile da inizio pandemia e già pre pandemia la gente non è che usasse molto il cervello.
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda per dar valore alla mia tesi.
> 
> Quante persone conosci di schieramento politico diverso dal tuo, che sanno discutere di politica in maniera civile, senza finire per discutere/litigare?


Non e una domanda fatta a me ma volevo comunque risponderti : in pochi sanno parlare di politica con uno che la pensa dievrsamente...senza litigare.
Ma se poi togli pure quelli che mandano in vacca ogni discorso ne rimangono proprio pochissimi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente stanno mettendo scusa che le regioni più a rischio sono quelle meno vaccinate, quando il Friuli ha quasi l'83% di vaccinati (fonte sito del Governo), più di regioni come Campania, Sicilia e Calabria dove al momento non si parla di emergenza e nella prima fa ancora abbastanza caldo, solo negli ultimi giorni incomincia a far freschetto e fino a una settimana fa a casa stavo a mezze maniche di sera, tanto per far capire.



Il problema di sicilia campania e calabria è che bastano tipo 3 persone in croce e hanno già saturato tutti i posti disponibili, però ovviamente i media faranno la super cazzola sui non vaccinati del sud e colpevolizzeranno chi non ha il vaccino.


----------



## smallball (19 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema di sicilia campania e calabria è che bastano tipo 3 persone in croce e hanno già saturato tutti i posti disponibili, però ovviamente i media faranno la super cazzola sui non vaccinati del sud e colpevolizzeranno chi non ha il vaccino.


Appena scenderà la temperatura in quelle regioni cresceranno parecchio i contagiati


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Appena scenderà la temperatura in quelle regioni cresceranno parecchio i contagiati



Ancora sta temperatura.

In Lombardia mica fa cosi caldo come crede mezzo forum... e ci sono 10.000.000 di persone, mica cento mila.

La temperatura conta certo, ma qui al nord non mangiamo all' aperto gia da un pò, per dire.

Chiaro che man mano si sta al chiuso aumenteranno.

Ma guarda le scuole, hanno portato ad un esplosione di casi? No.

Eppure sono al chiuso a sputazzarsi in faccia da 2 mesi ormai


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non ho sentito di queste storie per fortuna. Ma la situazione è insostenibile da inizio pandemia e già pre pandemia la gente non è che usasse molto il cervello.
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda per dar valore alla mia tesi.
> 
> Quante persone conosci di schieramento politico diverso dal tuo, che sanno discutere di politica in maniera civile, senza finire per discutere/litigare?


con quanti juventini puoi parlare di calcio liberamente senza litigare o paura di offenderli/essere offeso?
io nessuno. 
per la politica uguale.

per il vaccino invece parlo tranquillamente con tutti, e non conosco persone che abbiano litigato per un argomento così stupido sinceramente.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con quanti juventini puoi parlare di calcio liberamente senza litigare o paura di offenderli/essere offeso?
> io nessuno.
> per la politica uguale.
> 
> per il vaccino invece parlo tranquillamente con tutti, e non conosco persone che abbiano litigato per un argomento così stupido sinceramente.



Chissà, forse un giorno la gente arriverà a capire che nessuno ce l'ha con il vaccino, poveretto, che è materia pressochè inerte e senza volontà.

La gente eventualmente ce l'ha con gli uomini e tutto quello che determinano. Compreso prendere o non prendere un vaccino in più o in meno.

Che, rammentiamolo bene, è pur sempre una cosa artificiale concepita praticamente l'altro ieri sulla scala temporale della nostra evoluzione.

Serve a combattere un agente esterno, e se poi evita un danno maggiore allora ben venga. Ma non può farlo a costo zero, nonostante qualcuno creda comicamente sia una specie di caramella da prendere dopo il caffè.


----------



## cris (19 Novembre 2021)

Sinceramente a me girano le balls che con la seconda dose si passi da 12 mesi a 9, ma ragionandoci, è colpa di qualcuno, per cui devo lamentarmene e prendermela, se il vaccino è a “tempo determinato”? (lo e anche quello influenzale in effetti, anche se quantomeno un anno dura).
Questo non capisco appieno: chi si incazza (comprensibilmente) per l’inefficacia a lungo andare del vaccino attuale, esattamente, cosa vorrebbe? Capisco la frustrazione ma non capisco la lamentela, verso chi ce la si prende?
Gli scienziati, che non son riusciti a farlo durare per sempre con una sola dose?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me girano le balls che con la seconda dose si passi da 12 mesi a 9, ma ragionandoci, è colpa di qualcuno, per cui devo lamentarmene e prendermela, se il vaccino è a “tempo determinato”? (lo e anche quello influenzale in effetti, anche se quantomeno un anno dura).
> Questo non capisco appieno: chi si incazza (comprensibilmente) per l’inefficacia a lungo andare del vaccino attuale, esattamente, cosa vorrebbe? Capisco la frustrazione ma non capisco la lamentela, verso chi ce la si prende?
> Gli scienziati, che non son riusciti a farlo durare per sempre con una sola dose?



Amico, quello che dici può essere anche giusto.

Fammi portare un paragone, assurdo quanto vuoi.

I civili giapponesi che si sono visti piombare una atomica sulla testa, con chi se la dovrebbero prendere? Il paese era in guerra, no? Di certo non possono accusare il proprio governo, mica l'ha sganciata esso.

E neppure gli americani, loro hanno fatto una azione di guerra pesante ma lecita ad un certo punto. La guerra è guerra. E l'hanno pure vinta.

Quindi? Subire e fine della storia.

Ci si può almeno lamentare per un regalino arrivatoci da lontano senza averlo richiesto? Nemmeno quello?

Guarda che la gente è incazzata per la pandemia, mica per chi vuole tentare di arginarla, eventualmente. Poi è ovvio che superficialmente appare magari un altro scenario, e a volte sembra che non la si voglia veramente risolvere questa cosa, specie da parte di certi individui che stanno ai vertici.

Quando sei incazzato di brutto, prendi a calci qualsiasi cosa, anche se lipperlì non ne ha colpa.

Tu portami i criminali cinesi, tutti i loro complici e tutti quelli della mangiatoia che si è venuta a creare, e poi vedi verso chi dirigo veramente la mia rabbia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con quanti juventini puoi parlare di calcio liberamente senza litigare o paura di offenderli/essere offeso?
> io nessuno.
> per la politica uguale.
> 
> per il vaccino invece parlo tranquillamente con tutti, e non conosco persone che abbiano litigato per un argomento così stupido sinceramente.



Praticamente con tutti gli Juventini che conosco. I problemi li ho con gli sfinteresti. 

Io evito di parlare di politica, ed anche di interessarmene se non lo stretto necessario. Evito anche di parlare di vaccini, anche se ho avuto un mezzo battibecco al lavoro con uno stupido... In giro preferisco parlare di cose belle, non di cose brutte o argomenti di cui mi frega poco, tipo il vaccino. 

La questione per me è che ognuno fa ciò che vuole, a patto che non mi rompano le palle.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Novembre 2021)

> Questo non capisco appieno: chi si incazza (comprensibilmente) per l’inefficacia a lungo andare del vaccino attuale, esattamente, cosa vorrebbe?


Forse verità e trasparenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Serve a combattere un agente esterno, e se poi evita un danno maggiore allora ben venga. Ma non può farlo a costo zero, nonostante qualcuno creda comicamente sia una specie di caramella da prendere dopo il caffè.


be questo noi non lo possiamo sapere.
è testato quindi non ci sono motivi reali per avere paura se non sensazioni.


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, quello che dici può essere anche giusto.
> 
> Fammi portare un paragone, assurdo quanto vuoi.
> 
> ...


Ti sbagli. Pur non essendo, per ovvi motivi, esplicitamente vietato, l’utilizzo della bomba atomica era vietato da trattati e convenzioni internazionali che non consentivano l’utilizzo di armi con effetti indiscriminati sulla popolazione e che causavano sofferenze eccessive a civili e combattenti. Quindi fu a tutti gli effetti un atto di guerra illecito e, di fatto, un crimine di guerra.
A ogni modo, riprendendo il tuo esempio, chissà quanti giapponesi dissero “eh ma io non mi metto le maschera per proteggermi, eh ma le radiazioni non esistono, eh ma ci avevano detto che gli effetti delle radiazioni sarebbero durati pochi mesi invece dureranno per decenni ecc ecc ecc”.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che sia dovuto al fatto che dopo un certo lasso di tempo il vaccino perde la sua efficacia, come il vaccino per l'influenza, è inutile cercare complottismi vari. Come abbiamo visto in Israele, bisogna fare la terza dose.


Ma scusa...la terza dose poi non scade? Immagino bisognerà fare la quarta..( loop)


----------



## numero 3 (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per me non c'è nulla di preoccupante a dirla tutta. C'è terrorismo mediatico da un lato (pro vaccini) e dall'altro (no vax) ognuno tende a storpiare la realtà in base alle proprie opinioni personali.
> 
> Non ho mai avuto paura del Covid, anche durante il primo Lockdown "scappavo" e andavo da qualche amico (senza mascherina) a bere qualche birra. Ho avuto più "paura" del vaccino che del Covid.
> Però mi piace pensare che ci sia ancora qualcuno in Italia che non sia corrotto
> ...


Proprio questo dato è il più variabile e corruttibile, chi va a controllare caso per caso se veramente tutti i ricoverati appartengono ai sivax o novax? Esiste una privacy? Io giornalista posso verificare se i dati che mi danno i direttori sanitari sono veri?...Non si tratta di schierarsi ma di sapere se i dati sono reali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che sia dovuto al fatto che dopo un certo lasso di tempo il vaccino perde la sua efficacia, come il vaccino per l'influenza, è inutile cercare complottismi vari. Come abbiamo visto in Israele, bisogna fare la terza dose.


È chiaro che sia così, ma è più facile pensare e complotti, bill gates, il 5G e la massoneria che vuole far fare il vaccino a tutti per non si sa quale ipotetico motivo. 
Senza dimenticare che il vaccino è “acqua sporca “, poi però in terapia intensiva ci va al 90% chi l acqua sporca l ha rifiutata.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Proprio questo dato è il più variabile e corruttibile, chi va a controllare caso per caso se veramente tutti i ricoverati appartengono ai sivax o novax? Esiste una privacy? Io giornalista posso verificare se i dati che mi danno i direttori sanitari sono veri?...Non si tratta di schierarsi ma di sapere se i dati sono reali.


Mica facile.
Tra si-vax, no-vax, vax-scaduti, vax in scadenza, vax fresco fresco, vax prossimo alla scadenza, guariti da tanto, guariti da poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa...la terza dose poi non scade? Immagino bisognerà fare la quarta..( loop)


Certo !!! È medicina che funziona così dal 2200 A.c. 
I vaccini antinfluenzali ( conosciutissimi e pluriutilizzati ) vanno rifatti ogni anno.
Ieri un mio amico medico mi diceva che non c’è soluzione perché neanche loro ( lui fa il ricercatore proprio sul covid ) sono davanti a qualcosa che fino a 18mesi fa non conoscevano.
Quindi stanno tamponando fino a quando non troveranno qualcosa di più ad ampio spettro che duri di più anche a fronti di varianti.
Questa è la verità di un laureato in medicina che ogni giorno lavora 10 ore per permettere a me e te domani di aver un futuro di normalità.
Vai vai.. vai da lui a parlare di no vax, senti cosa ti dice.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È chiaro che sia così, ma è più facile pensare e complotti, bill gates, il 5G e la massoneria che vuole far fare il vaccino a tutti per non si sa quale ipotetico motivo.
> Senza dimenticare che il vaccino è “acqua sporca “, poi però in terapia intensiva ci va al 90% chi l acqua sporca l ha rifiutata.


Però al cimitero, secondo i report dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità, ci va al 53% chi l'ha accettata e poi si è ammalato di covid. A far purtroppo compagnia alle diverse (poche, così siete contenti) persone che fidandosi di chi, come te, invita ciecamente a vaccinarsi e vuole persino forzare a farlo, è morto dopo il vaccino (tra cui 3 quattordicenni solo in Italia).


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È chiaro che sia così, ma è più facile pensare e complotti, bill gates, il 5G e la massoneria che vuole far fare il vaccino a tutti per non si sa quale ipotetico motivo.
> Senza dimenticare che il vaccino è “acqua sporca “, poi però in terapia intensiva ci va al 90% chi l acqua sporca l ha rifiutata.


La notizia non è l'esistenza dei no-vax, quelli esistevano pure prima, la notizia è che molti tra i vaccinati stanno perdendo fiducia alla notizia che il vaccino dura si e no due mesi e dopo 5 va rifatto.
Perfino la durata del green passa è stata ridotta.

Diciamole tutte le cose e diciamole bene.


L'italia non doveva rinascere con un fiore?
A me pare le palle le raccontino altri.
Non le vogliamo chiamare palle? Chiamiamole bugie zuccherate per farci porgere il braccio.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo !!! È medicina che funziona così dal 2200 A.c.
> I vaccini antinfluenzali ( conosciutissimi e pluriutilizzati ) vanno rifatti ogni anno.
> Ieri un mio amico medico mi diceva che non c’è soluzione perché neanche loro ( lui fa il ricercatore proprio sul covid ) sono davanti a qualcosa che fino a 18mesi fa non conoscevano.
> Quindi stanno tamponando fino a quando non troveranno qualcosa di più ad ampio spettro che duri di più anche a fronti di varianti.
> ...


I vaccini antinfleunzali sono altra roba lollo e non lo fanno tutti.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

Un altra incongruenza, che trovo addirittura esilarante, è vaccinare anche a chi ha già contratto la malattia, razionalmente non ha nessun senso


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Un altra incongruenza, che trovo addirittura esilarante, è vaccinare anche a chi ha già contratto la malattia, razionalmente non ha nessun senso



Infatti tra le altre cose questo dimostra la volontà cieca di vaccinare ad ogni costo. In Svizzera almeno per alcuni mesi rilasciano il greenpass anche con il sierologico.
Un'altra cosa che trovo assurda è che non venga fatto fare un tampone prima del vaccino nonostante alcune persone siano morte proprio per la combo vaccino+covid in corso; per il primo morto ufficiale a causa del vaccino in Italia (un militare) è stato accertato che la causa è stata la combo tra vaccino e anticorpi alti perchè giarito da covid (asintomatico, non lo sapeva e in Italia è quasi reato suggerire un sierologico prima del vaccino, vieni trattato come "novax 5g ecc"). Ma la propaganda dei giornali italiani (ufficialmente finanziati dal governo per fare "informazione sul covid") piazza gli articoli dei soliti virologi da social e salotto televisivo per sostenere che l'immunità naturale non conta e il sierologico è inutile.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Infatti tra le altre cose questo dimostra la volontà cieca di vaccinare ad ogni costo. In Svizzera almeno per alcuni mesi rilasciano il greenpass anche con il sierologico.
> Un'altra cosa che trovo assurda è che non venga fatto fare un tampone prima del vaccino nonostante alcune persone siano morte proprio per la combo vaccino+covid in corso; per il primo morto ufficiale a causa del vaccino in Italia (un militare) è stato accertato che la causa è stata la combo tra vaccino e anticorpi alti perchè giarito da covid (asintomatico, non lo sapeva e in Italia è quasi reato suggerire un sierologico prima del vaccino, vieni trattato come "novax 5g ecc"). Ma la propaganda dei giornali italiani (ufficialmente finanziati dal governo per fare "informazione sul covid") piazza gli articoli dei soliti virologi da social e salotto televisivo per sostenere che l'immunità naturale non conta e il sierologico è inutile.


Ottimo messaggio che spiega perfettamente la situazione, molta gente ha perso totalmente la capacità di pensare, e questo l'aspetto più grave


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo !!! È medicina che funziona così dal 2200 A.c.
> I vaccini antinfluenzali ( conosciutissimi e pluriutilizzati ) vanno rifatti ogni anno.
> Ieri un mio amico medico mi diceva che non c’è soluzione perché neanche loro ( lui fa il ricercatore proprio sul covid ) sono davanti a qualcosa che fino a 18mesi fa non conoscevano.
> Quindi stanno tamponando fino a quando non troveranno qualcosa di più ad ampio spettro che duri di più anche a fronti di varianti.
> ...


 Guarda che di "vaccini" anti Covid ce ne spariamo 3 in 6 mesi. Altro che uno all'anno.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I vaccini antinfleunzali sono altra roba lollo e non lo fanno tutti.



Ma è roba da matti


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Un altra incongruenza, che trovo addirittura esilarante, è vaccinare anche a chi ha già contratto la malattia, razionalmente non ha nessun senso


Secondo alcuni studi l'immunizzazione da vaccino è più efficace di quella naturale... fin quando dura, ovviamente.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo alcuni studi l'immunizzazione da vaccino è più efficace di quella naturale... fin quando dura, ovviamente.


Scusa, capisco tutto, ma con tutto il rispetto, questi studi sono completamente fallati, o molto probabilmente in cattiva fede, è la logica che lo dice, poi si può scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto ma lo sai anche tu quale sia la verità


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, capisco tutto, ma con tutto il rispetto, questi studi sono completamente fallati, o molto probabilmente in cattiva fede, è la logica che lo dice, poi si può scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto ma lo sai anche tu quale sia la verità


Ti dico quello che riportano anche a me, poi fatti una tua idea perchè hai una tua testa e sei intelligente.
Pare che l'immunizzazione naturale verso questo virus sia direttamente proporzionale alla 'quantità' di virus che entra in te.
Con la vaccinazione invece la risposta del sistema immunitario è forte e rapida.

Insomma, è un virus sbirulino e fantasmino.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, capisco tutto, ma con tutto il rispetto, questi studi sono completamente fallati, o molto probabilmente in cattiva fede, è la logica che lo dice, poi si può scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto ma lo sai anche tu quale sia la verità



Si dice controintuitivo, la scienza e la vita sono piene di roba simile.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti dico quello che riportano anche a me, poi fatti una tua idea perchè hai una tua testa e sei intelligente.
> Pare che l'immunizzazione naturale verso questo virus sia direttamente proporzionale alla 'quantità' di virus che entra in te.
> Con la vaccinazione invece la risposta del sistema immunitario è forte e rapida.
> 
> Insomma, è un virus sbirulino e fantasmino.


Francamente resto con molti dubbi, una persona che guarisce da questo virus non può avere una risposta immunitaria inferiore, riportando il mio caso sono rimasto positivo per più di un mese, risultando negativo solo al quarto tampone, non sono per nulla convinto


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però al cimitero, secondo i report dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità, ci va al 53% chi l'ha accettata e poi si è ammalato di covid. A far purtroppo compagnia alle diverse (poche, così siete contenti) persone che fidandosi di chi, come te, invita ciecamente a vaccinarsi e vuole persino forzare a farlo, è morto dopo il vaccino (tra cui 3 quattordicenni solo in Italia).


Addirittura 3 ragazzini su milioni di dosi.. direi un ottimo campione sul quale fondare una teoria.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Si dice controintuitivo, la scienza e la vita sono piene di roba simile.


Sostanzialmente tutto segue la logica o è determinata da essa, ex falso sequitur quodlibet


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che di "vaccini" anti Covid ce ne spariamo 3 in 6 mesi. Altro che uno all'anno.


Il ragionamento alla base non cambia, se fino a 18 mesi fa neanche si sapeva cosa fosse ci vuole tempo per svilupparne di efficaci. 
così mi diceva lui è, io non ci capisco nulla.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente tutto segue la logica o è determinata da essa, ex falso sequitur quodlibet



Frase speciosa. Tutto ha una sua logica, ma non tutto segue quello che riteniamo "logico".


----------



## Prealpi (20 Novembre 2021)

Accetto la tua idea, nessuna replica perché non è che hai scritto qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato, ti lascio con una citazione di Albert Einstein "Ognuno è un genio. Ma se si giudica un pesce dalla sua abilità di arrampicarsi sugli alberi lui passerà tutta la sua vita a credersi stupido"


----------



## cris (20 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Forse verità e trasparenza


Per questo, basterebbe forse selezionare attentamente le voci che si intende ascoltare riguardo l’argomento


----------



## danjr (20 Novembre 2021)

.


----------

